# Seksualiteit > Soa's >  Chlamydia - Artikel

## Sylvia93

*wat zijn de symptomen 
en hoe kan deze geslachtsziekte worden behandeld?*
Chlamydia is de meest voorkomende bacteriële seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (soa) hier te lande. Chlamydia wordt veroorzaakt door de bacterie chlamydia trachomatis. Chlamydia geeft vaak geen symptomen, vooral bij vrouwen. Indien onbehandeld, kan chlamydia bij vrouwen leiden tot vruchtbaarheidsproblemen.

*Wat is chlamydia?*
Chlamydia is een bacteriële infectieziekte doe wordt overgedragen via onveilig seksueel contact. Het gaat om de bacterie 'chlamydia trachomatis'. Deze bacterie eroorzaakt ontstekingen in deslijmvliezen van de geslachtsdelen en/of de anus.

Het is de meest voorkomende seksueel overdraagbare aandoening (SOA) in Nederland. Naar schatting lopen jaarlijks ongeveer 60.000 mensen deze aandoening op. Desondanks weten maar weinig mensen wat chlamydia precies is, wat de symptomen zijn en wat de eventuele gevolgen ervan kunnen zijn.

Besmetting met chlamydia wordt het meest aangetroffen onder de volgende groepen:

* personen tussen 15 en 30 jaar en vooral bij vrouwen tussen 15-19 jaar;
* mensen die in stedelijke gebieden wonen;
* Surinaams-creoolse en Antilliaanse personen;
* mensen met een lagere sociaal-economische status.

*Overdracht van de bacterie*
Chlamydia is een infectie die wordt veroorzaakt door de bacterie chlamydia trachomatis. De infectie kan op twee manieren worden overgedragen:

* Van de ene naar de andere persoon door intiem persoonlijke contacten zoals door middel van geslachtsgemeenschap (niet door alledaags contact zoals een handdruk).
* Van moeder op kind tijdens de geboorte, via het geboortekanaal. Chlamydia kan leiden tot longontsteking of ernstige ooginfecties bij een pasgeborene, vooral onder kinderen van geïnfecteerde moeders in ontwikkelingslanden.
Een chlamydia-infectie verloop dikwijls symptoomloos en daardoor is er een grote groep mensen die niet weten dat zij chlamydia hebben. Zij kunnen op hun beurt weer anderen infecteren zonder dat zij zich daarvan bewust zijn. Chlamydia is zozeer besmettelijk, dat bij onveilig seksueel contact de kans op overdracht geschat wordt op maar liefst 50%. Chlamydia is overdraagbaar op de slijmvliezen van de geslachtdelen, alsook via de slijmvliezen in de anus. Een condoom beschermt tegen overdracht van de bacterie.

*Klachten en symptomen chlamydia*
Zo'n 70-80% van de geinfecteerde vrouwen vertoont geen symptomen. Ui een studie bleek dat 3% van een steekproef van jongvolwassenen tussen 18-35 jaar onbehandelde chlamydia had. Mannen kunnen net als vrouwen die geïnfecteerd zijn, geen duidelijke klachten hebben. Tussen de 25% tot 50% van de geïnfecteerde mannen hebben geen symptomen. Vaak ontstaan klachten één tot drie weken na de besmetting met de bacterie. Klachten bij vrouwen en mannen die op chlamydia kunnen wijzen zijn:
_
Klachten bij Mannen:_
-pijn of een branderig gevoel bij het plassen of poepen
-witte, doorzichtige en waterige afscheiding uit de penis
-pijn en zwelling in de testikels (teelballen)

_Klachten bij Vrouwen:_
-pijn of een branderig gevoel bij het plassen
-meer of andersoortige afscheiding
-tussentijdse bloedingen
-pijn of bloedverlies tijdens of na het vrijen
-pijn in de onderbuik of pijn rechtsboven in de buik 

Als u symptomen hebt of u bent bang dat u besmet bent met chlamydia, neem dan contact op met uw huisarts.

*
Complicaties chlamydia*
Onbehandelde chlamydia kan leiden tot infecties in het bekkengebied. Wanneer vrouwen met chlamydia niet of niet tijdig een behandeling ondergaan, kan de infectie pelvic inflammatory disease (PID) veroorzaken. PID is een verzamelnaam voor infecties van het kleine bekken (baarmoederslijmvlies, eileiders en buikholte) en abcessen in de eierstokken of eileider. PID kan gepaard gaan met chronische pijn in de onderbuik, abnormale bloedingen, krampen en koorts, maar kan ook zonder klachten verlopen.

PID kan een nadelige invloed hebben op de bekleding van de baarmoeder, de eierstokken en/of de eileiderskunnen en kan verstrekkende gevolgen hebben. Zo verhoogt PID het risico op verminderde vruchtbaarheid of onvruchtbaarheid en op een buitenbaarmoederlijke zwangerschap.

*Behandeling van chlamydia*
Indien de infectie tijdig wordt opgemerkt, valt Chlamydia goed te behandelen met antibiotica. Als de infectie niet tijdig wordt opgemerkt, dan kan de bacterie schade aanrichten. Zo kan de infectie bij vrouwen zich vanuit de baarmoedermond uitbreiden naar de eileiders en de onderbuik en uiteindelijk leiden tot onvruchtbaarheid. Voor zover bekend heeft de infectie geen invloed op de vruchtbaarheid van mannen.
*
Het voorkomen van chlamydia*
De zekerste manier om overdracht van soa's te voorkomen is zich te onthouden van geslachtsgemeenschap of door het aangaan van een duurzame en wederzijds monogame relatie met een partner die is getest en bekend is dat deze niet-geïnfecteerd is.

Latex condooms, mits consequent en correct gebruikt, kan het risico van overdracht van chlamydia verminderen. 

_Bron: www.mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl_

----------


## Humanbody

Meer info over chlamydia

----------


## polertun

Koop in alternatief internetwinkel

----------

